# Nice guide for recording metal drums.



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 25, 2010)

Found a nice guide for recording metal drums. And yea, I know that everything here is SD2.0, but for people who want to make it the original way.

FaderWear Guides - Aggressive Drums: The Recording Guide

Hope it ain't posted yet.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 25, 2010)

These are pretty good. They appeal to the semi-pro more than the home producer though, honestly.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 25, 2010)

Well yea, but what applies to pro recordings, applies to home recording in a sence. It's all about the scale.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep, great stuff. Been using these tips for a long time now, and this is the guide that introduced me into master bus compressing as well.


----------



## Daunt (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! I just wanted to let you know that I have just released an eBook based on this guide. It's over 100 pages and you *pay what you want*! Check it out 

Aggressive Drums - The Recording Guide


----------



## Char2000 (Jan 14, 2013)

Good stuff man thanks!


----------



## Daunt (Dec 3, 2013)

I have recently updated the eBook to version 1.1 with some minor bug fixes. The price has not changed. It's still *pay-what-you-want*! If you have already bought it, you can use the original download link to get the new version.

www.DrumRecGuide.com


----------

